# In response to Uber feedback please copy this or make a simular request to offer a tipping option



## Ecofriend66 (Jan 13, 2017)

I love driving for Uber, but you get an 8 instead of a 10 because you don't offer a tipping option for riders. When I go above and beyond my riders say they want to tip me, but they can't and that's pretty sad! Please Uber give a cashless option for riders to tip drivers and I guarantee driver retention and rider satisfaction will go up!


----------



## Homebrewer66 (Jan 14, 2017)

Funny I was doing research on that today. Uber has the tipping policy they do so not to discriminate. They use research that says Taxi drivers of a minority class (race / sex) received lower tips than white males. Can't ratings cause the same thing?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The only way anything will change is if drivers quit en mass or go on strike en mass. You can email them, you can call them, you can show up in the office and have a hissy fit. They don't give a flying f***. Nothing will change as long as they have drivers driving.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sadly Uber is being stubborn, I believe this will change, I have placed on my headrests. 

Thank you for using Uber, no tips are included in your fee, if I have provided a safe clean ride, then please consider a tip.

And it works. And if not I consider this with there rating.


----------

